# Something that's been on my mind.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't have hundreds of songs and tracks licensed for TV, movies, or games. Heck, I don't even have a single major placement.

However, I'm blessed to be able to write the music I truly enjoy writing, and help others with their musical endeavours in any capacity.

I grew up listening to Disney classics, such as Beauty and the Beast, Part of Your World, and When She Loved Me. Those songs really shaped my musical approach and songwriting influence, and I've realized over the past couple months that I haven't put as much out into the world these past few years as I'd like to.

Therefore, I'm dedicating myself to releasing a 10-track album by my birthday this year (late August) as a way to mark my progress and journey so far. I'm currently in the process of writing, producing and orchestrating 4, and am very excited to see these songs shape up.

My dream has always been to write songs for Disney, and while this project isn't exactly that, I hope it'll bring me one step closer to realizing my goal when I release this to the world.

I feel like I'm finally finding my voice in my music, and I can't wait to share it with you later this year.

Take care my friends,
Chris


----------



## LudovicVDP (Feb 10, 2021)

Looking forwards to listening to it Chris.
Loving your work so far...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 10, 2021)

Good luck, Chris! Looking forward to hearing your album.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi @ChrisSiuMusic ,

What a nice post! I think you are very wise to write exactly the kind of music you most aspire to compose professionally. We all have styles that we admire intensely, and others we don't care for. I think it's smart to work hard, and take as long as necessary, to write the very best music in your favourite style(s).

Some time ago, when I started writing for Immediate Music, that was their advice -- write what you love, write what you're good at -- with hopefully those two overlapping.

If you love it and get good at it, someone else will love it too. Besides, those songs (Little Mermaid, B&TB, that heartbreaking "When She Loved Me") are magic. A wonderful target.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

LudovicVDP said:


> Looking forwards to listening to it Chris.
> Loving your work so far...


Thanks so much man!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Good luck, Chris! Looking forward to hearing your album.


Much appreciated


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

JohnG said:


> Hi @ChrisSiuMusic ,
> 
> What a nice post! I think you are very wise to write exactly the kind of music you most aspire to compose professionally. We all have styles that we admire intensely, and others we don't care for. I think it's smart to work hard, and take as long as necessary, to write the very best music in your favourite style(s).
> 
> ...


Thank you John! I agree, making music in the first place is all about the joy and exhilaration of being creative.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 10, 2021)

Congratulations on setting a goal and composing the music you've always dreamed of composing


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Congratulations on setting a goal and composing the music you've always dreamed of composing


Thank you!


----------



## M_Helder (Feb 10, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I don't have hundreds of songs and tracks licensed for TV, movies, or games. Heck, I don't even have a single major placement.
> 
> However, I'm blessed to be able to write the music I truly enjoy writing, and help others with their musical endeavours in any capacity.
> 
> ...



Cheers, Chris.
Looking forward to hear what you will come up with.

Best of luck!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

M_Helder said:


> Cheers, Chris.
> Looking forward to hear what you will come up with.
> 
> Best of luck!


Thank you so much


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 10, 2021)

Looking forward to your album! Hope you become the next Alan Menken  Is this influenced by the songwriting course you took with Ryan T?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> Looking forward to your album! Hope you become the next Alan Menken  Is this influenced by the songwriting course you took with Ryan T?


Haha thanks Patrick  I guess kind of? But it really started late last year after I wrote my first song in 3 years. Just decided to buckle down and commit.


----------



## Germain B (Feb 10, 2021)

Looking forward for some imaginary villain's songs !

Have fun in this enthusiastic journey !


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Feb 10, 2021)

Germain B said:


> Looking forward for some imaginary villain's songs !
> 
> Have fun in this enthusiastic journey !


Haha oooo that's a good idea!! Thank you


----------

